# OH @##*! Houston we have a problem.



## FLQuacker (Jul 18, 2018)

But what a save!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 18, 2018)

What happened??? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks like something set up the juice - did it get really hot in your shop?

Or was it some sort of reaction with the dye you used?


----------



## The100road (Jul 19, 2018)

Huh. Haven’t seen that one yet. Did it set up in your chamber?


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2018)

...


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Ouch!! Did you make note of conditions in the shop, and what all you did, so you know what not to do again? 



The100road said:


> Huh. Haven’t seen that one yet. Did it set up in your chamber?



Nor have I, but that would be what it did.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 19, 2018)

Really weird...it happened late in the day around 7p. Temp wise it had been slightly overcast and at that time the shop gets cooled down by tree shadows.

I had been pulling a vacuum for about 8 hrs, there still was some bubbles but I had actually thought about just shutting it down. But, I didn't.

Went to grab a samich and when I walked back out the the shop the chamber was all frothy looking, smoking when I popped the lid. Didn't get any pics cause I was In crisis mode.

Grabbed the drill and bored some holes to relieve some of the expanding pressure. Then just started drilling 2" deep holes in around the cylinder and breaking it out.

Boy was it hot, but I figured if I watered it down it would cool and really set.

I actually think, it had something to do with maybe pulling vacuum to long. I keep a fan on the chamber and have never noticed the cylinder getting even warm. I've stabilized when it was hotter in the shop and it didn't react.

To note, this was a 1st batch run with new juice, I've had juice sitting in the shop with no issues.

So yea, I don't think extended vacuums are necessary and may be part of my issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2018)

You do realize the standing rule around here is... No pictures, it didn't happen!!



I can understand crisis mode, however some of these other guys, I don't know. 



Yeah that sucks. As I stated earlier I don't ever pull mine that long. Pull it and let it soak. Pull it some more next day. Unless you're in a hurry there's no need for extended runs in my book. The vacuum pump is a tool to expedite saturation. If you simply let the wood sit in the juice long enough, sooner or later it is going to soak it up and saturate the blank.

Therefore, I don't try to rush it.

Could be why I've never had a problem with my juice cooking off in my chamber, or my pump, because Lord knows I abuse my pump otherwise. Do everything everyone says not to do, right down to running John Deere transmission oil in it (it runs about 15 degrees cooler, even when it hasn't been changed in months), and it just keeps on running.

At least you salvaged the chamber, blanks might clean up and be salvaged as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 19, 2018)

LOL..they got 1/2 holes all in em


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 19, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> LOL..they got 1/2 holes all in em



1/2" pins then!!! You'll start a new fad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah, you could repair them with 1/2" dowel dyed a different color, have polka dot blanks!


----------

